# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  «Королеве Весны» – королевский звук!

## Labs

Компания SVEN – давний почитатель красоты и изящности – стала партнером Международного межвузовского конкурса грации и артистического мастерства «Королева Весна 2014».

В четверг 10 апреля студентки со всей Беларуси съехались в Национальную библиотеку, чтобы побороться за корону «Королевы Весны 2014». За титул главной белорусской красавицы сражались 15 девушек — представительницы областей и города Минска. 

Белорусский отборочный тур самого яркого студенческого весеннего проекта – XXIII Международного межвузовского конкурса грации и артистического мастерства «Королева Весна – 2014» – завершился буквально на одном дыхании. Кроме стандартных дефиле, конкурса нарядов и визиток, организаторы устроили «хоккейную» творческую самопрезентацию. 

Победительницей белорусского финала конкурса «Королева Весна Беларуси – 2014» стала второкурсница экономического факультета Витебского государственного технологического университета Анна Мяделец. Теперь на красавицу возложена почетная миссия представить нашу страну в международном финале конкурса, который пройдет в Российской Федерации.

Компания SVEN выступила партнером белорусского финала конкурса и вручила очаровательной талантливой победительнице акустическую систему 2.1 SVEN MS-3000. Акустика во всех смыслах претендует на Hi-Fi уровень звучания, и с ее помощью Анна может создать свой собственный домашний кинотеатр и наслаждаться качественным звуком. 

«С каждым годом конкурс развивается и становится более масштабным, привлекая все больше участниц и зрителей, - рассказала Юлия Смолякова, одна из организаторов «Королевы Весны – 2014». – Мы рады, что в этот раз нас поддержала компания SVEN и предоставила замечательный подарок. Уверена, победительница по достоинству оценит приз. А мы будем держать за нее кулаки и болеть в международном финале».

----------

